# Cars, long exposures and a Rainbow!



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Had a mad day yesterday with the camera - pretty much spent the entire day out with the camera! Here are some of the photos I took...


Rainbow Reflections by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Slow Rider by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Blyth by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

liking the first very much. was that the rainbow artwork thats part of the cultural olympiad?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pictures Eddie, like the first one best:thumb:

Kev


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

markbob917 said:


> liking the first very much. was that the rainbow artwork thats part of the cultural olympiad?


Yeah it was in Whitley Bay this week - theres a few more the actual laser on my photostream.

http://ymattern.wordpress.com/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

part of me would prefer the last one a little higher so the posts are detached from the horizon....

- Bret


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Eddie, 

Are you using a colour calibrated monitor, these shots are looking pretty flat on my screen, especially the last one. Get some S curves going! A good tip also is to make sure your horizons are always perfectly straight, especially on seascapes. If you aren't using it already, you may have a rule of thirds grid feature available on your camera that will help you align horizons.  Keep practicing fella.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Dan_Knightsval said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> Are you using a colour calibrated monitor, these shots are looking pretty flat on my screen, especially the last one. Get some S curves going! A good tip also is to make sure your horizons are always perfectly straight, especially on seascapes. If you aren't using it already, you may have a rule of thirds grid feature available on your camera that will help you align horizons.  Keep practicing fella.


Thanks - I think my horizon issue is potentially because I am using a sigma 10-20mm lens so it's distorting a bit. I will try and fix it in LR.

I am going to get some kit to calibrate my monitor soon - can you recommend me any? I have a MacBook and a Samsung monitor attached.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Thanks - I think my horizon issue is potentially because I am using a sigma 10-20mm lens so it's distorting a bit. I will try and fix it in LR.
> 
> I am going to get some kit to calibrate my monitor soon - can you recommend me any? I have a MacBook and a Samsung monitor attached.


Eddie, either try and borrow or rent a datacolor spyder, or the next best thing is using some free online brightness and contrast tests. Links below.

http://spyder.datacolor.com/
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

Distortion is easily fixed in software.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Thanks - I think my horizon issue is potentially because I am using a sigma 10-20mm lens so it's distorting a bit. I will try and fix it in LR.
> 
> I am going to get some kit to calibrate my monitor soon - can you recommend me any? I have a MacBook and a Samsung monitor attached.


Ed, speak to Dru Dodd about calibration  You should have Adobe Camera Raw now.... there is a setting that looks abit like this ((())) about 4 or 5 along which will remove the distortion and any vignetting etc (manual settings for the latter are there aswell as 2 others)

Phil


----------

